# Old Vise Advice?



## Stormin Norman (Dec 3, 2011)

My neighbour is a hoarder. He makes all kinds of artsy stuff with it, but he showed me this monster oak-aproned bench vise and I turned it down at first, until I looked at how I would need one for my own work. Anyway the oak apron is over 27" wide, but the threaded rod is a TWO INCH ACME Threaded lug nut from the Titanic!

I checked the nut specs here:
Acme Inch Screw and Nut Information - Nook Industries, Inc. PowerAc Acme Screws and Nuts

Here's a picture of it! The tiles below are 10" square tiles. The shaft is 12" long, and that 1.5" oak stabilizer bar is as good as new!









Anyone have an idea who might have made that beast? That handle and swivel hub are all solid steel (1" diameter).

I'll use it as a Front vise on my bench, once I get it built. Now I just need a Titanic Anchor to hold it down! Looking at that chart, it can handle up to 54,000 lbs of pressure at the nut!


----------



## Stormin Norman (Dec 3, 2011)

I found a good description of it here (Figures 56 and 57):

Bench-Vise

Anyway, I also have that book in PDF (huge file from the Archive.org site, as referenced in that article. Its a google produced PDF file. The article in the book is dealing with a woodworker's first bench and mounting vises of different types, what dimensions and where to locate it. That Oak stake mounts below the handle vertically. IE, The vise is not installed horizontally on the oak face width.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Pretty neat, I would like one just for a conversational piece if nothing else


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Stormin Norman said:


> My neighbour is a hoarder. He makes all kinds of artsy stuff with it, but he showed me this monster oak-aproned bench vise and I turned it down at first, until I looked at how I would need one for my own work. Anyway the oak apron is over 27" wide, but the threaded rod is a TWO INCH ACME Threaded lug nut from the Titanic!
> 
> I checked the nut specs here:
> Acme Inch Screw and Nut Information - Nook Industries, Inc. PowerAc Acme Screws and Nuts
> ...


The thread looks far too fine to be an Acme thread, how about a close-up shot Norm.


----------



## Stormin Norman (Dec 3, 2011)

harrysin said:


> The thread looks far too fine to be an Acme thread, how about a close-up shot Norm.


More Pics kind sir?





































I went digging again and came up with a couple of AWESOME sites on 'Vintage Woodworking Tools" sites.

Papawd, you will be impressed!

This one is about Woodworking History. About 3 paragraphs down is a link to Delta's old 1931 catalog.
primary sources -- documents of the woodworking movement

The first line starts with "We get an example..." the word ''catalog'' is the link to the PDF. That leads to this site!

VintageMachinery.org | Welcome

So I used their Search box with only the word "Vise" and got a list of all the US patents on Woodworking Vise, from this site:

All Patents of Type: woodworkers vises

Just going through them.

Anyway, I haven't figured out how the "Reprints" menu works on that Vintage site. They only show the first most recent uploads from their fans. All of the 4463 reprints are free, copyright free, dowloads of old machinery documents and manuals. So I suggest that you 'RIGHT CLICK" that "CATALOG" link, I mentioned and get it there. It is "FULL COLOR" - Black, White and Red product names.:lol:

AND! As an added bonus, for reading my long post, you can get this copyright free book, from here.

"How to make Woodwork Tools"
Library - How To Make Things - Toolemera.com

Again! "Right Click and Save As..." it.


----------



## Stormin Norman (Dec 3, 2011)

TADA!!! I found it!

I think it depends on how its installed. It could be a "Leg Vise" or a "Face Vise"

Traditional Face Vice

Richard Maguire - Workbench Leg Vice

Neat site. Pricey benches.

The Workbenches


----------



## Stormin Norman (Dec 3, 2011)

And! Installation and setup instructions! Different site, but the principles are the same to install that vise.

BenchCrafted.com - Downloads


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

That is a neat artifact Norm. It would be fun to restore this on a clasical bench. As far as building a bench for everyday use I think a newer design with a quick release feature would be more practical. Not trying to rain on your parade; just offering my thoughts on this. I know many people prefer to recondition older tools and carry on the tradition and that is pretty cool.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Norm

You can see it action on the Roy Underhill web site.it's a very old type of vise I don't recall the right link (video) but he is into Old woodworking tools 

PBS - Woodwright's Shop: Schedule

I made one out of Oak a long time ago but it's long gone.  it was all out of oak ,no metal at all and a 2" screw.. 

It did work well But a bit of a tank to use 

Just as a side note ++++ at one time I sold Acme rod plus nuts, from 1/4" to 3" diam.one day I said I wanted a Hvy.duty vise and the Acme rod is great for that, so that's what I did see below, I think I still have some chunks of it about in the shop in a corner 

====


----------



## Stormin Norman (Dec 3, 2011)

Mike said:


> That is a neat artifact Norm. It would be fun to restore this on a clasical bench. As far as building a bench for everyday use I think a newer design with a quick release feature would be more practical. Not trying to rain on your parade; just offering my thoughts on this. I know many people prefer to recondition older tools and carry on the tradition and that is pretty cool.


I'm tending to agree. My shop is too small... for now.


----------



## Stormin Norman (Dec 3, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Norm
> 
> You can see it action on the Roy Underhill web site.it's a very old type of vise I don't recall the right link (video) but he is into Old woodworking tools
> 
> ...


What an education! Not just the sites I listed, but all the points in between!

On the first and second pictures of your setup. The fixed end hardware is what I'm missing. The collar for the rod carriage. Where would I get such an assembly? When I get more time and reduce the chaos in my shop, I'll have room for a decent bench and the stair case to get out from there! :dance3:

I'll get a woodworker vise from Lee Valley, for now, but this thing is too good to let it Rust In Piece under the snow, until I saw it.:no:


----------



## Stormin Norman (Dec 3, 2011)

It can also be a Horizontal Face Vise, like the second pic on this site. We have a large Cargo Railway yard with repair shops on the site. This neighbourhood is full of retired engineers and shop employees, so I think it came from there. They occasionally have tool auctions. I'll have to find out when.

※ Single Handle Face Vise | Hovarter Custom Vise


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Norm

It's just some washers welded up, the nut is welded to one of the washers duck soup stuff 

The nuts are hard to come by but you can get them from .
McMaster-Carr
http://www.mcmaster.com/#acme-mounting-flange-nuts/=f9f1u9
===



Stormin Norman said:


> What an education! Not just the sites I listed, but all the points in between!
> 
> On the first and second pictures of your setup. The fixed end hardware is what I'm missing. The collar for the rod carriage. Where would I get such an assembly? When I get more time and reduce the chaos in my shop, I'll have room for a decent bench and the stair case to get out from there! :dance3:
> 
> I'll get a woodworker vise from Lee Valley, for now, but this thing is too good to let it Rust In Piece under the snow, until I saw it.:no:


----------



## Stormin Norman (Dec 3, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Norm
> 
> It's just some washers welded up, the nut is welded to one of the washers duck soup stuff
> 
> ...


Seems it might be a problem buying from them, from here. Our wacky government is imposing up to 364% duties on their products.

McMaster-Carr does not sell to Canada any more

Anyway, some recommended an alternate vendor - Spaenaur

Spaenaur - WELCOME

I can't believe this! We buy zillions of dollars of machine parts just for the Oil Industry, let alone other machinery factories. Weird.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

You must have mate south of the pond to get it for you 
Mike is not to far from you and he likes doing that type of stuff.

====



Stormin Norman said:


> Seems it might be a problem buying from them, from here. Our wacky government is imposing up to 364% duties on their products.
> 
> McMaster-Carr does not sell to Canada any more
> 
> ...


----------



## Stormin Norman (Dec 3, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Ron
> 
> You must have mate south of the pond to get it for you
> Mike is not to far from you and he likes doing that type of stuff.
> ...


Duh... didn't think of that.:wacko:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Norm


Just one more note ,,Roy Underhill will not list all his shows on his web site BUT I saw him use that vise on the TV show about 4 weeks ago on the Create Channel ( 248 in Denver) many ,many woodworking shows on the Create Channel see your TV listing chart, it's worth the time to look them up.. 

But it's good time to use your recorder, some strange times the norm.. set it and forget it thing.. 

===

====


----------



## Stormin Norman (Dec 3, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Norm
> 
> 
> Just one more note ,,Roy Underhill will not list all his shows on his web site BUT I saw him use that vise on the TV show about 4 weeks ago on the Create Channel ( 248 in Denver) many ,many woodworking shows on the Create Channel see your TV listing chart, it's worth the time to look them up..
> ...


Thanks, I'll check that out.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Stormin Norman said:


> More Pics kind sir?
> 
> View attachment 48067
> View attachment 48068
> ...


WOW, what a difference an enlarged shot made for these elderly eyes.


----------



## Stormin Norman (Dec 3, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Norm
> 
> 
> Just one more note ,,Roy Underhill will not list all his shows on his web site BUT I saw him use that vise on the TV show about 4 weeks ago on the Create Channel ( 248 in Denver) many ,many woodworking shows on the Create Channel see your TV listing chart, it's worth the time to look them up..
> ...


Our public Library has an online book search site, so I did some digging and got his books! He even shows how to build his bench! Found a website that carries them too!

The Woodwright's Books

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Stormin Norman (Dec 3, 2011)

harrysin said:


> WOW, what a difference an enlarged shot made for these elderly eyes.


Don't you hate it when you find that your arms aren't long enough!:lol:

Yeah, it's a biggie, and one solid piece of machinery. After seeing all the sites, yesterday, I realized that this must have been shop made. Also learned a lot about the grades of wood used to make the chop and the bench structures to keep it from ripping the bench apart! :no:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Norm


Good job ,that's the one that was on the TV ,note the vise in the picture.

====


----------



## Stormin Norman (Dec 3, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Norm
> 
> 
> Good job ,that's the one that was on the TV ,note the vise in the picture.
> ...


Yeah, it looks like he can swing it vertical or Horizontal. Me Likey!:dance3:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I think he has the long leg of the vise hooked to the leg of the bench,it needs to points of contact to work so do doing it Horizontal may not work well... 

====



Stormin Norman said:


> Yeah, it looks like he can swing it vertical or Horizontal. Me Likey!:dance3:


----------



## Stormin Norman (Dec 3, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> I think he has the long leg of the vise hooked to the leg of the bench,it needs to points of contact to work so do doing it Horizontal may not work well...
> 
> ====


Right... I got the 'Wedge and Edge' volume, where he shows the Roubo and Hasluck benches and I mistook a tenon 'mortise' for a slot for the chop 'leg'.

But the vise used looks a lot like the one I have... I really think that mine is a Leg Vise though, which is fine with me.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I was trying to recall how the one I made worked if I recall ,it dropped in to a rope loop just off the bench leg at the bottom LOL it's been a long time ago for me, if you don't use what you have it's gone for very long time... LOL CRS thing..



===



Stormin Norman said:


> Right... I got the 'Wedge and Edge' volume, where he shows the Roubo and Hasluck benches and I mistook a tenon 'mortise' for a slot for the chop 'leg'.
> 
> But the vise used looks a lot like the one I have... I really think that mine is a Leg Vise though, which is fine with me.


----------



## Stormin Norman (Dec 3, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> I was trying to recall how the one I made worked if I recall ,it dropped in to a rope loop just off the bench leg at the bottom LOL it's been a long time ago for me, if you don't use what you have it's gone for very long time... LOL CRS thing..
> 
> ...


Yeah, there's a lot of vices that I can't remember either.:lol:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Norm


hahahahahahaha I gave up women,I gave up drinking, and I'm trying to give up smoking but now I cut out things out of wood LOL


==== 



Stormin Norman said:


> Yeah, there's a lot of vices that I can't remember either.:lol:


----------



## Stormin Norman (Dec 3, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Norm
> 
> 
> hahahahahahaha I gave up women,I gave up drinking, and I'm trying to give up smoking but now I cut out things out of wood LOL
> ...


My uncle would have finished off that line with "and the funeral is tomorrow!" ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Norm, I assist forum members in getting products from time to time. You should be able to find what you need from a Canuck company but if not the "Underground Railroad" from Detroit to Windsor is still in operation.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

" Don't you hate it when you find that your arms aren't long enough!"

I suspect we have something in common.


----------



## Stormin Norman (Dec 3, 2011)

Mike said:


> Norm, I assist forum members in getting products from time to time. You should be able to find what you need from a Canuck company but if not the "Underground Railroad" from Detroit to Windsor is still in operation.


Thanks! I'll keep that in mind. I'm a few months away from any major 'shop' work, with the renos.


----------

